# Blackhand-Vendetta sucht......



## Arijane (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Die neue im Aufbau befindliche heimische blackhandgilde *Vendetta* auf Hordeseite
sucht noch nette und aktive spieler die mit uns inis - raids gehen
wollen.
Unser bisher kleiner und lustiger haufen ist für fast jeden spass zu haben.
Wir streben alles an was es anzustreben gibt. Der spass an spiel kommt bei uns nicht zukurz.
Wir wollen mit anderen netten spieler unsere erfahrung teilen und ausbauen. Wir werden die uns gestellten herausforderungen auch mal auf aussergewöhnliche art und weise meistern.

Wir suchen alle Klassen und Rasen bei uns ist jeder willkommen solang er wie wir spass am spiel hat .

Wir bieten euch :

ein Forum mit viel platz zum austauschen
einen Ts mit reichlich platz zum quatschen
eine freundliches Gildenleben
eine Gildenbank ist auch vorhanden

Wenn ihr euch angesprochen fühlt ,dann zögert nicht und bewerbt euch bei uns auf

www.vendetta-one.foren-city.de 

oder im Spiel selber bei :

Froschy

Arîjane

Sêtsukâ  

Kharima melden

Würden uns freun


Lg Arijane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arijane (9. Januar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (10. Januar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (11. Januar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (12. Januar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (13. Januar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (14. Januar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (14. Januar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (15. Januar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (16. Januar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (17. Januar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (18. Januar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (19. Januar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (20. Januar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (21. Januar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (22. Januar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (22. Januar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (23. Januar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (24. Januar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (25. Januar 2009)

/update


----------



## hunter006 (25. Januar 2009)

pls alle auf den link gehen
undefined


----------



## Arijane (26. Januar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (27. Januar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (28. Januar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (29. Januar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (30. Januar 2009)

/update


----------



## Luxias (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo ich würde gerne in die Gilde kommen da mir auf meinen Heimatserver langweilig ist und ich deswegen Abwechslung haben möchte.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich in die Gilde dürfte


----------



## Arijane (1. Februar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (1. Februar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (3. Februar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (4. Februar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (5. Februar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (6. Februar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (6. Februar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (9. Februar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (9. Februar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (11. Februar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (11. Februar 2009)

/update


----------



## Arijane (19. Februar 2009)

Wir suchen noch immer und würden uns freun wenn ihr euch melde


----------



## Arijane (12. März 2009)

/update

Wir suchen noch immer und verstärkt suchen wir Heiler 
wir warten auf euch


----------



## Arijane (1. April 2009)

Wir suchen euch meldet euch wir warten auf euch


----------



## Arijane (28. April 2009)

Hallo Leute !!

Wir suchen wieder und würden uns freun wenn ihr zu uns kommt 

lg Arijane :-)


----------

